

Anyone getting constant youtube 'sorry video no longer available' problems? - lpellis

For the last few month I'm getting the 'were sorry this video is no longer available' for almost every video on youtube.  Sometimes refreshing a few times work, but lately even that doesnt fix it.
For example this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M<p>(and its not just me. pretty much everyone around me here in South Africa report the same issues)
======
dieselman
use this link, click on YouTube and you are away
<http://www.soaleaders.com/index.php>

------
dieselman
use this link, click on YouTube and you're away
<http://www.soaleaders.com/index.php>

------
pageman
download an .flv player and try keepvid.com :)

